# Photo Tournament:  Shadows



## bass76

*The theme for this one is SHADOWS.  This is open to interpretation, as long as shadow is a major component of the photo.*

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

*Please resize your pictures to 800 x 600*
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.



Heres mine:

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/Picture314Medium.jpg


----------



## Buzz1927

This is a good theme, looking forward to some great shots!

Love your one Bass, great angle!


----------



## vroom_skies

Oy, your killing me mate lol.

Here a photo I took ages ago. Pretty sure it will fit. I'll use this one, unless I get around to taking another one.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/IMG_0567-1.jpg





Bob


----------



## Kornowski

Oh, good theme! 
Nice picture Bass, not a real guitar though is it 


Here's mine;

http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/2043/video027gz7.jpg


----------



## bass76

Sorry vroom.  It doesn't really fit the theme.  Gimme another one.


----------



## hpi

God DAMNIT how do you people do all this stuff???


----------



## Ben

You accept this bass? I got a back up if not...


----------



## 4NGU$

*changed*
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/shadows.jpg


----------



## bass76

Halian thats a silhouette.  Let's have a look at your back up.


----------



## bass76

vroom_skies said:


> Shall we try abstract shadows?
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/IMGP0072-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob
> 
> PS- Would silhouettes be within reason?



I was lookin more for direct shadows than just general darkness.  Can you get a shot like that?  yes yes I'm picky.  .   No silhouettes aren't within reason, they're silhouettes and we've done that already.


----------



## Kornowski

Wooo, Mine's Ok


----------



## epidemik

meh, not sure if im gonna get in this one. 
Maybe ill have a creative burst on the way home...idk. 
I need to build up a library of photos so i dont have to take a pic for each comp...


----------



## bass76

I'm gonna get a reputation as a hardass.  Vroom, shadows are not a major component of either of those pics IMHO.  You have the talent and you have the Pentax, go take a pic of shadows.  You too Halian!


----------



## Ben

bass76 said:


> I'm gonna get a reputation as a hardass.  Vroom, shadows are not a major component of either of those pics IMHO.  You have the talent and you have the Pentax, go take a pic of shadows.  You too Halian!



Ahck. Ok, ok...my back up doesn't exactly work either. I'll look around a bit more 

EDIT:

Ok, this is my entry:
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/Piano005.jpg


----------



## Punk

I'd say the first one Halian...


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, Ben, the first one is great, all the others don't really fit the theme, but the first one is excellent!


----------



## vroom_skies

Ben,

That second picture is nice, if you clone out those wires it will be killer.

Bob


----------



## bass76

Vroom, thats a fantastic shot.  Fits the theme perfectly too .

Halian, like the guys said, the piano keys is the only one that fits the theme.  Amazing photo...

Sorry for being fussy guys...but if I didn't push we wouldn't be looking at those two brilliant photos now would we?


----------



## bass76

Well this is going well...


----------



## Punk

Hmm too bad I have none that fits...

I missed two tournaments  Got to give a chance to new members


----------



## 4NGU$

webbenji said:


> Hmm too bad I have none that fits...



so go take one geeees


----------



## Ben

bass76 said:


> Well this is going well...



Please tell me that was sarcasm


----------



## bass76

Ben said:


> Please tell me that was sarcasm



ok.  It was sarcasm.


----------



## Ben

bass76 said:


> ok.  It was sarcasm.



Very convincing 

Hm...you'd think more people would have shadow pictures. But since *someone* is so dang picky about the style of pictures....


----------



## bass76

Ben said:


> Very convincing
> 
> Hm...you'd think more people would have shadow pictures. But since *someone* is so dang picky about the style of pictures....



So ur saying you'd accept a silhouette as a shadow??  Would you take monopoly money as payment for one of your instruments?


----------



## tuxify

Ooh, I wish I took more digital pictures... I'll have to set out a day just for Photo Comp pictures.


----------



## 4NGU$

come on folks its not hard to find some pictures of shadows turn on a light bam there's a shadow


----------



## Punk

4NGU$ said:


> so go take one geeees


What if we're not interested in this theme?

Seriously Shadows... lol


----------



## Ben

bass76 said:


> So ur saying you'd accept a silhouette as a shadow??  Would you take monopoly money as payment for one of your instruments?



It was a joke bass  I didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## lanpartiercarter




----------



## bass76

webbenji said:


> What if we're not interested in this theme?
> 
> Seriously Shadows... lol



Are you serious??  If you consider yourself a decent photographer you should be interested.  But noboby is forcing you.  



Ben said:


> It was a joke bass  I didn't mean anything by it.



I know that, Ben.  I was messing with you too.


----------



## Ben

bass76 said:


> Are you serious??  If you consider yourself a decent photographer you should be interested.  But noboby is forcing you.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that, Ben.  I was messing with you too.



figures. I knew you couldn't have been serious


----------



## Punk

bass76 said:


> Are you serious??  If you consider yourself a decent photographer you should be interested.  But noboby is forcing you.



I'm sorry but I'm not into compositions.. That doesn't mean I'm not a "decent" photographer either... Some like Macro photography, some like compositions others like landscapes...

Anyways I'm really not interested in shadows today so yeah lol.


----------



## Kornowski

Sorry Bass, I've got a new photograph, can I change my original entry? I can upload it later tonight...

Thanks man


----------



## epidemik

I like the theme, ill keep my eye out for a good shadow...


----------



## speedyink

Well, I didn't have any shadow pictures, so I had to take this one.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC03483.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

might be changing mine too 
do you think we could have like a day after we get 10 entries to change our image or something ?


----------



## vroom_skies

Just change the url to the image in your first post.
Below just comment like, image changed or something.

Bob


----------



## bass76

webbenji said:


> I'm sorry but I'm not into compositions.. That doesn't mean I'm not a "decent" photographer either... Some like Macro photography, some like compositions others like landscapes...
> 
> Anyways I'm really not interested in shadows today so yeah lol.



What are you into?  What do you mean by compositions?  A decent photographer should be interested in all aspects of photography and be good at it.  But this is just my humble opinion.  If I say anymore I'll get in trouble.


----------



## Kornowski

Edited my first post


----------



## Punk

bass76 said:


> What are you into?  What do you mean by compositions?  A decent photographer should be interested in all aspects of photography and be good at it.  But this is just my humble opinion.  If I say anymore I'll get in trouble.



Compositions trying to put an object in a different angle to get a different view... (quick explanation). I'm more into landscapes and catching things you only see once...

Anyway whatever you can think I'm not a decent photographer I really don't care about one man's opinion


----------



## bass76

webbenji said:


> Compositions trying to put an object in a different angle to get a different view... (quick explanation). I'm more into landscapes and catching things you only see once...
> 
> Anyway whatever you can think I'm not a decent photographer I really don't care about one man's opinion



Not once have i said you're not a decent photographer.  I was saying more along the lines of 'you're a decent photographer so you should be interested in more than landscapes'.  You don't care about one man's opinion?  You're one man, do you care about YOUR opinion?  Lol.  
A lot of what you may think is a carefully composed photo is actually the photographer seeing something like you said, something you only see once, and quickly taking the opportunity to take the photo.  Do you get what I mean?


----------



## Punk

Yeah but you must also understand that the way you said it made me get it wrong.

I actually understood that since I didn't want to participate in this tournament I wasn't a decent photographer.

A misunderstanding, I hope you can understand


----------



## Punk

Ok so I got one 

Here it is, it's a month old 

http://static2.bareka.com/photos/medium/6413993/untitled.jpg


----------



## bass76

Ok so we have 8 photos.  I think we'll struggle for another 2.  Anybody object to getting the poll started?


----------



## bass76

OK I'm gonna put the poll up.  Theres been plenty of time to get pics up.


----------



## vroom_skies

Good Choice!


----------

